

Venture Debt: Under-Appreciated Tool for Building Startups - bedris
http://lifescivc.com/2012/07/venture-debt-under-appreciated-tool-for-building-biotechs/

======
bedris
This article is biotech-specific, but I'd be curious to know more about how
the venture debt landscape looks for tech startups.

